# Building a Grooming table...tips anyone???



## BlondiesBunnies (Apr 30, 2011)

First let me start off by saying "Hi everyone!" :biggrin2:
I have decided to attempt to build a grooming table for my bunnies. Here are my questions...

*Is it easier to buy or make one?
If buy- *Where is the best place to buy one? I want a place that I can rely on to get it to my house safely and know that it is built correctly to avoid catastrophe... :shock:
If make-*How do I make one? What materials will I need?
*Do you recommend grooming tables to groom your bunnies/ train them for shows?

Please include any other tips because I could use all the knowledge I can get about this! Thanks XOXO :bunnyheart

P.S. Pictures would help


----------



## pamnock (May 1, 2011)

A really easy way to make a grooming table is to buy a wooden TV tray and put a piece of carpet on it. You can set it up on blocks if you need it to be higher.

We use the grooming table to pose our rabbits on.


----------



## BlondiesBunnies (May 1, 2011)

Okay, Thank you so much This helped a lot!:bunny19


----------



## bunchofbuns (May 2, 2011)

I had this same dilemma. My solution was to purchase an inexpensive, second-hand baby changing table. It is very sturdy, high enough to prevent escape attempts, and it also provides much-needed storage space. I think I paid $30, found it on Craigslist.


----------



## BlondiesBunnies (May 3, 2011)

Hmm... It's surprising what you can make with items around the house. Thanks guys I will look into those items and see what I can do. :big kiss:


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 3, 2011)

I just use my desk with a folded flece for traction.


----------



## majorv (May 4, 2011)

We made our first grooming table. It looks really nice and is sturdy, but it's just too heavy to lug around. We ended up buying one from a vendor at a rabbit show. It ended up being cheaper to buy one than the money we spent on the wood plus the time to put it together. The same vendors come to our shows all the time so it's easy to go back to them if there's anything wrong with a purchase.


----------

